# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ICOM IC-2300H เครื่องและอุปกรณ์ของแท้ 100% ราคาพิเศษ (ปลีก-ส่ง)

## Import

*ICOM IC-2300-T* มีทะเบียนนำไปจดได้ เครื่องใหม่ไม่เคยใช้งาน เป็นเครื่องใหม่เอี่ยมจากตัวแทนนำเข้า ถ้าคุณซื้อคุณคือเจ้าของมันคนแรกที่ได้เล่น มีสติ๊กเกอร์ GSR และรับประกันโดยบริษัท ยีซีมอน เรดิโอ จำกัด (ไม่มีการเอาอุปกรณ์เทียมหรือเลียนแบบ เช่น ไมโครโฟนหรือสายไฟ มาสลับใส่เพื่อลดต้นทุน)

*รูปภาพ IC-2300-T มีทะเบียนของยีซีมอน* 


*รับสินค้ามาแบบยกลังจากตัวแทน ICOM ประเทศไทย ซื้อเครื่องที่นี่มั่นใจได้ 100%*



*ราคา :* 6,800 บาท สนใจสินค้าโทรมาเลย 

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* สินค้าใหม่ยกกล่องจากตัวแทนนำเข้า บริษัท ยีซีมอน เรดิโอ จำกัด

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :* 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



กรุณาอ่านเพื่อทำความเข้าใจครับ 
สินค้าเราอุปกรณ์แท้ทั้งหมดครับ ไม่มีการเอาอุปกรณ์เทียมหรือเลียนแบบ เช่น ไมโครโฟนหรือสายไฟ มาสลับใส่เพื่อลดต้นทุนนะครับ ยกตัวอย่างนะครับ ร้านค้าบางรายนำสายไฟทั่วไปที่ไม่ใช่ของโรงงาน ICOM มาใส่ให้กับอุปกรณ์ก็สามารถลดต้นทุนได้หลายร้อยบาทแล้วครับ ถ้าเป็นไมโครโฟนปลอมมาสลับใส่ก็สามารถต้นทุนไปได้เป็นพันกว่าบาท แล้วจะมาตั้งราคาขายให้ถูกกว่าของแท้ทั้งชุดเพื่อตบตาผู้บริโภคว่าตัวเองขายถูกครับ (*ป.ล. โปรดระวัง !!* ตัวเครื่อง *IC-2300H มีของปลอม*แล้วนะครับ ไว้มีโอกาสเดี๋ยวผมจะหามาเพื่อถ่ายรูปให้ชม)


*ICOM IC-2300H* เครื่องและอุปกรณ์เป็นของแท้จากโรงงาน ICOM เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% ถ้าคุณซื้อคุณคือเจ้าของมันคนแรกที่ได้ใช้งาน ภาครับ-ส่งเยี่ยม ใช้งานแล้วจะติดใจ !!

*รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมตามลิ้งก์นี้ :* http://www.icom.co.jp/world/products...obile/ic-2300h

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* ตัวเครื่องพร้อมอุปกรณ์จากโรงงานครบ ยกเว้นกล่องและคู่มือ จะซื้อเครื่องทั้งทีต้องมั่นใจว่าเป็นของแท้ทั้งเครื่องและอุปกรณ์ 


*รูปภาพ IC-2300H* 





*ราคา :*  5,800 บาท สนใจสินค้าโทรมาเลย 

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน (ต่างจังหวัด มั่นใจได้ในการหีบห่อ)

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ เมธี (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EI742160373TH  วันที่ 21/02/55 
ส่งคุณ เศรษฐพรรณ (สมุทรสงคราม) EMS = EI761275135TH  วันที่ 22/02/55
ส่งคุณ ธีรพงศ์ (บางบาล) EMS = EI881453650TH  วันที่ 04/04/55
ส่งคุณ กมล (บางพลี) EMS = EI960276930TH  วันที่ 02/05/55
ส่งคุณ ด.ต.อิทธิพล (ค่ายบกหวาน) EMS = EI960917275TH  วันที่ 14/06/55
ส่งคุณ กฤษดา (เขาทราย) EMS = EJ193514122TH  วันที่ 31/07/55
ส่งคุณ สำเร็จ (บ้านหมอ) EMS = EJ193616651TH  วันที่ 15/08/55
ส่งคุณ วิวัฒน์ (มีนบุรี) EMS = EJ400362601TH  วันที่ 06/11/55 (ป.)
ส่งคุณ มงคล (พุนพิน) EMS =   วันที่ 07/11/55
ส่งคุณ บุญเพ็ง (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EJ400382671TH  วันที่ 15/11/55
ส่งคุณ สราวุธ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK137533938TH  วันที่ 15/08/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ด.ต.ยุทธการ (สารภี) EMS = EK262231296TH  วันที่ 23/08/56
ส่งคุณ ปิยวุฒิ (ปราสาท) EMS = EK262634445TH  วันที่ 27/08/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ไพศาล (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK262235443TH  วันที่ 28/08/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) EMS = EK351624312TH  วันที่ 16/09/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ร.ท.นิติกร (หนองจิก) EMS = EJ889681176TH  วันที่ 11/10/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ชาญณรงค์ (บ้านพระ) EMS = EK262291215TH  วันที่ 14/10/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ นฤดม (ราชบุรี) EMS = EK637011467TH วันที่ 22/10/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ เกียรติศักดิ์ (ห้วยกระบอก) EMS = EK637011475TH วันที่ 22/10/56 (2300H จำนวน 3 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ สุรชัย (ปากท่อ) EMS= EK637910893TH  วันที่ 01/11/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่ง บจก.ซีมิกซ์ (อุดรธานี) EMS= EK262494200TH  วันที่ 08/11/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ สิทธิพล (นครปฐม) EMS = EK637654501TH  วันที่ 02/01/57
ส่งคุณ วัลลภ (อุ้มผาง) EMS = EK603738216TH  วันที่ 15/01/57
ส่งคุณ ปิยทัศน์ (มีนบุรี) EMS = EK637888149TH  วันที่ 07/02/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ สมัย (ศรีมหาโพธิ) EMS = EK490145418TH วันที่ 04/03/57
ส่งคุณ อัคธัช (จตุจักร) EMS = EK489935405TH  วันที่ 11/03/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ สืบสกุล (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK490019525TH  วันที่ 04/04/57
ส่งคุณ วิศิษฐ์ (โนนสัง) EMS = EL635725956TH  วันที่ 19/11/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ประวิทย์ (พระนครศรีอยุธยา) EMS = EN700659980TH  วันที่ 05/01/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ เกรียงศักดิ์ (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EN689569525TH  วันที่ 03/02/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ พรทิพย์ (แม่พริก) EMS = EN815417072TH  วันที่ 18/03/58
ส่งคุณ ปริญญาวัฒน์ (ปทุมธานี) EMS = EL817422251TH  วันที่ 31/03/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ชัยณรงค์ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EN116283333TH  วันที่ 24/04/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงศ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = EN116089873TH  วันที่ 06/05/58
ส่ง พระวีรยุทธ (โพนพิสัย) EMS = EN459854455TH  วันที่ 08/06/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ สกลรัตน์ (นราธิวาส) EMS = EN236130626TH  วันที่ 16/06/58
ส่งคุณ คำรณ (ราษฎร์บูรณะ) EMS = EN527753918TH  วันที่ 23/06/58
ส่งคุณ ชัยวัตน์ (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EN506087397TH  วันที่ 05/08/58
ส่งคุณ ร.อ.ธีรุตม์ (โสกเชือก) EMS = EN507602159TH  วันที่ 14/08/58 (2300H จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.วัฒนา (นครศรีธรรมราช) EMS = EN506826420TH  วันที่ 01/09/58
ส่งคุณ ณัฐา (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EN506773792TH  วันที่ 02/09/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ พ.จ.อ.ชายชาญชนว์ (ทับคล้อ) EMS = EN448441379TH  วันที่ 15/09/58
ส่งคุณ สุรศักดิ์ (สุรินทร์) EMS = EN448568012TH  วันที่ 21/10/58
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.ศรศักดิ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EP243752277TH  วันที่ 04/03/59 (2300H จำนวน 3 เครื่อง)
ส่ง ร้าน SuratWiFi (พุนพิน) EMS= EP871225295TH  วันที่ 15/06/59
ส่งคุณ ฐิติพันธ์ (ปราสาท) EMS = EQ645673768TH  วันที่ 04/08/59 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ด.ต.ยุทธนา (บ้านโฮ่ง) EMS = EP870099644TH  วันที่ 15/12/59 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.ศรศักดิ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EK349908267TH  วันที่ 01/04/60
ส่ง ร้านพรชัยออโต้ซาวด์ (ยะลา) EMS = ET055904439TH  วันที่ 16/06/60 (2300H จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ สถาพร (ลาดกระบัง) EMS = EU365247783TH  วันที่ 06/02/61 (2300H จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ สุรเดช (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EU366009913TH  วันที่ 03/05/61 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ วารี (ชลบุรี) EMS = EU366009927TH  วันที่ 03/05/61 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ ส.ต.ต.พณวัฒน์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EU517310739TH  วันที่ 04/06/61
ส่งคุณ ด.ต.ธงชัย (สมุทรสงคราม) EMS = EU517193330TH  วันที่ 26/06/61 (2300H จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ชูเกียรติ (ชุมแพ) EMS = EV484869770TH  วันที่ 01/09/61 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ นิอานัน (ยะลา) EMS = EV484856158TH  วันที่ 04/09/61 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่ง ร้านไอทีเซอร์วิส (บุรีรัมย์) EMS = EV485550112TH  วันที่ 23/01/62 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง) 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สราวุธ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK137533938TH  วันที่ 15/08/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ด.ต.ยุทธการ (สารภี) EMS = EK262231296TH  วันที่ 23/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยวุฒิ (ปราสาท) EMS = EK262634445TH  วันที่ 27/08/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ไพศาล (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK262235443TH  วันที่ 28/08/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

*สนใจโทรมาครับ 10:00 ถึง 19:00 นาฬิกา ถ้าไม่ได้รับสายขออภัยกรุณาโทรมาใหม่ หรือ ติดต่อทางข้อความส่วนตัวในเว็บหรือ Facebook จะสะดวกกว่าครับ* 
(ต่างจังหวัด มั่นใจได้ในการจัดส่ง)


   คลิ๊กเพื่อดู หมายเลขบัญชีสำหรับโอนเงิน และโปรโมชั่นสินค้ารุ่นต่างๆมากมายในเฟสบุ๊ค

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) EMS = EK351624312TH  วันที่ 16/09/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.ท.นิติกร (หนองจิก) EMS = EJ889681176TH  วันที่ 11/10/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชาญณรงค์ (บ้านพระ) EMS = EK262291215TH  วันที่ 14/10/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นฤดม (ราชบุรี) EMS = EK637011467TH วันที่ 22/10/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ เกียรติศักดิ์ (ห้วยกระบอก) EMS = EK637011475TH วันที่ 22/10/56 (2300H จำนวน 3 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุรชัย (ปากท่อ) EMS= EK637910893TH  วันที่ 01/11/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่ง บจก.ซีมิกซ์ (อุดรธานี) EMS= EK262494200TH  วันที่ 08/11/56 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สิทธิพล (นครปฐม) EMS = EK637654501TH  วันที่ 02/01/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วัลลภ (อุ้มผาง) EMS = EK603738216TH  วันที่ 15/01/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยทัศน์ (มีนบุรี) EMS = EK637888149TH  วันที่ 07/02/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมัย (ศรีมหาโพธิ) EMS = EK490145418TH วันที่ 04/03/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อัคธัช (จตุจักร) EMS = EK489935405TH  วันที่ 11/03/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สืบสกุล (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK490019525TH  วันที่ 04/04/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิศิษฐ์ (โนนสัง) EMS = EL635725956TH  วันที่ 19/11/57 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประวิทย์ (พระนครศรีอยุธยา) EMS = EN700659980TH  วันที่ 05/01/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกรียงศักดิ์ (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EN689569525TH  วันที่ 03/02/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พรทิพย์ (แม่พริก) EMS = EN815417072TH  วันที่ 18/03/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปริญญาวัฒน์ (ปทุมธานี) EMS = EL817422251TH  วันที่ 31/03/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชัยณรงค์ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EN116283333TH  วันที่ 24/04/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงศ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = EN116089873TH  วันที่ 06/05/58

----------


## Import

ส่ง พระวีรยุทธ (โพนพิสัย) EMS = EN459854455TH  วันที่ 08/06/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## E24GPV

> ส่ง พระวีรยุทธ (โพนพิสัย) EMS = EN459854455TH  วันที่ 08/06/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)


ได้รับของเรียบร้อยแล้วใช้ดีมากขอดันช่วยครับ   ขอให้ขายดีนะครับ เจริญพร

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สกลรัตน์ (นราธิวาส) EMS = EN236130626TH  วันที่ 16/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ คำรณ (ราษฎร์บูรณะ) EMS = EN527753918TH  วันที่ 23/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชัยวัตน์ (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EN506087397TH  วันที่ 05/08/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.อ.ธีรุตม์ (โสกเชือก) EMS = EN507602159TH  วันที่ 14/08/58 (2300H จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.วัฒนา (นครศรีธรรมราช) EMS = EN506826420TH  วันที่ 01/09/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฐา (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EN506773792TH  วันที่ 02/09/58 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พ.จ.อ.ชายชาญชนว์ (ทับคล้อ) EMS = EN448441379TH  วันที่ 15/09/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุรศักดิ์ (สุรินทร์) EMS = EN448568012TH  วันที่ 21/10/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.ศรศักดิ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EP243752277TH  วันที่ 04/03/59 (2300H จำนวน 3 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่ง ร้าน SuratWiFi (พุนพิน) EMS= EP871225295TH  วันที่ 15/06/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ฐิติพันธ์ (ปราสาท) EMS = EQ645673768TH  วันที่ 04/08/59 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ด.ต.ยุทธนา (บ้านโฮ่ง) EMS = EP870099644TH  วันที่ 15/12/59 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.ศรศักดิ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EK349908267TH  วันที่ 01/04/60

----------


## Import

ส่ง ร้านพรชัยออโต้ซาวด์ (ยะลา) EMS = ET055904439TH  วันที่ 16/06/60 (2300H จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สถาพร (ลาดกระบัง) EMS = EU365247783TH  วันที่ 06/02/61 (2300H จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุรเดช (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EU366009913TH  วันที่ 03/05/61 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)
ส่งคุณ วารี (ชลบุรี) EMS = EU366009927TH  วันที่ 03/05/61 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ส.ต.ต.พณวัฒน์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EU517310739TH  วันที่ 04/06/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ด.ต.ธงชัย (สมุทรสงคราม) EMS = EU517193330TH  วันที่ 26/06/61 (2300H จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชูเกียรติ (ชุมแพ) EMS = EV484869770TH  วันที่ 01/09/61 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นิอานัน (ยะลา) EMS = EV484856158TH  วันที่ 04/09/61 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่ง ร้านไอทีเซอร์วิส (บุรีรัมย์) EMS = EV485550112TH  วันที่ 23/01/62 (เครื่องทะเบียนยกกล่อง)

----------

